# feeling good



## nobody (Dec 15, 2005)

I feel like I`m on my way towards recovery...
I just stood infront of the mirror and thought.. Yeah! That`s me. SUCH a GREAT FEELING. But it surly will take time to be completely cured. What I now expearience, is fear that this feeling of a new me(and it is a completly new one) will go away again...
Can anyone relate? (to the feeling of having a completly new self and the fear to lose it)

Eventhough i didn?t post much, i was on this board nearly everyday in the last six months... So I just want to thank you guys. Because of you I didn?t feel so alone.

Excuse any grammar mistakes.. I?m from Austria..

hope we will all be cured one day

Andy


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

i know exactly what you mean!!
it feels so good to be back again
but dp is luring around the corner
what i try to do is, not care
sure dp can come back, but that's not
so bad, i know now, that i can beat it...

xxx


----------

